# AIDA32 vs Belarc



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Recently one of our members mentioned AIDA32 as being a great substitute for Belarc which as you know many use here and have advocated myself. Since the lead I have investigated the AIDA software, downloaded and tested. Here are my observations.

1) Quite comprehensive and detailed.
2) Provides links to Manufacturers when available for products installed on system for information and drivers.
3) Supplies in greater detail information about the components contained in your system much of which is directly from manufacturer. (Sure took a great deal of time to accumulate that)
4) Breaks it down into the familiar Windows folder structure and allows plus sign expansion for individual review.
5) Provides summary information
6) Self contained no installation
7) XP compatible
8) and much much more and it is free for personal use and free for enterprise use if registered, if I read the site correctly.

Overall I think it is an excellent tool and would recommend its download and use.

Only glitch I found was when it did one of its checks as I requested it must reset the video adapter and in doing so created a 1 inch blue line around my wallpaper on desktop which was easily fixed by toggling background properties stretch to tile back to stretch. I would assume restarting would have had same result.

Here is the link to the product. Worth looking at and trying. I downloaded the zip copy so I could create and place in single folder for containment. Installation is not required and run from primary .exe program.

Download
http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Product Home
http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

Attached is the AIDA32 interface

Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Davey I will check it out.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Dave!

I decided to explore this and all I can say is:

Wow!

This reminds me of Sandra but seems more compact and user friendly. I have only just begun to delve into this but it already seems a worthy find!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes I believe it is a worthy find and has much work behind it! The individuals who developed it spent a great deal of time! Here is the member that I took notice of who mention it.
Kudos to DVK01
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=666386#post666386

Dave


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am glad you think the programme is useful. I was recommended it by a friend and have found it immensely useful when checking my system and trying to fault find on other systems

Derek


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks, Davey7549 and dvk01:

I'll give it a go in the next day or so.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Very good info Davey  I just downloaded it myself.....can't wait to give it a go ! Gezzzzz......it doesn't take much to make me happy  

and dvk01......good job !! 


Debe


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow I ran it davey and it is great and it is fast.

I had no trouble with it at all.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Great find Dave and dvk,

Just tried it out and find it very impressive indeed. Took me a while to figure out how to print out the whole shooting match, but well worth the effort.

Take care,

Kilowatt


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

but I wonder if the beginner might not want Belarc also, as it's less complicated to run, but the features are great ! Reminds me of "Fresh Devices fresh diagnose" on steroids ...Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett

Reminds me of "Fresh Devices fresh diagnose" on steroids 

How funny but true!

What it would be nice for even if you are a newbie is to do a full printout and keep in case something happens that requires service.

Dave


----------



## Milkchoc (Jan 25, 2001)

I am new to the site, but I think it is a FANTASTIC place to hang out. The AIDA is exactly what I was in need of. Thanks all!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Milkchoc
Welcome back to TSG! Your signup date reflects Jan 2001! Don't be gone so long this time because we can always use the help and company!

Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Milkchoc:_
> *I am new to the site, but I think it is a FANTASTIC place to hang out. The AIDA is exactly what I was in need of. Thanks all! *


Well I am newer then you are to the site so welcome to TSG. 
Better post more so you can catch up. 

Anyhow glad you found your way back here Milkchoc.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

I, too, am a devotee of AIDA-the-program [Aida-the-opera is pretty good, too.]

A similar program is Fresh Diagnose.

It's free, but you gotta register. I find that Fresh's program has more extensive diagnostics than AIDA, & also lists some startup stuff that [for my computer, at least] AIDA misses.

peace unto all.........bellgamin


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Thanks Davey,
I downloaded and am using it now. Used to use SANDRA but this is much better and more user friendly!!


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for keeping these "old" posts in here so that it gives a student like myself good reference material. I am currently doing an assignment on standard diagnostic tests for a company that supports over 250 users, and have been looking for types of tools that can be used for diagnostics. Windows 2000 has two utilities called System Monitor, and Performance Logs and Alerts. I have used AIDA32 at home only and I find it's a marvellous tool, but am unsure whether it would be sufficient for a large network. I have had a look at Sandra as well, I didn't find it user friendly at all and I had difficulty with doing the Benchmark tests. Thanks  This is my first posting in the group. sassysole


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

sassysole,

Welcome to TSG 

You so welcome, we are glad to help out.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

sassysole
Welcome to TSG!
Aida is indeed a great tool. What are you planning to use it for in respect to your large network? 

Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can get AIDA32 - Personal System Information 3.93 here still.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download181.html

and

Aida32 - Enterprise System Information 3.93

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download183.html

Get the Enterprise System Information 3.93 because you get more info.


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Hewee - I've been looking for a nice active computing community for some time now (looks like my search has paid off)! Major thanks for those links as well, I'm about to check them out!

Dave, I'm very impressed with your group and you will probably get used to me asking questions LOL. I am working towards a diploma in systems administration, I have just under a year and a half to go. I will also be happy to be assistance to anyone who asks for help as I go along, learning more and more things in the industry, but from what I have seen already, I'm pretty much still a novice!

Now getting back to my assignment, I was thinking about using AIDA for benchmarking, and also for preventative maintenance and auditing. I have only used it on a standalone computer, not in a network situation, so wasn't sure whether there was a good network version! Personally I was blown away by it, the program tells you so much!

Take care,
sassysole


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sassysole
I personally have not used it in a network setting but I believe it does support remote usage.......



> AIDA32 is system information and benchmarking tool with full hardware & software information on 80 pages. It comes with a built-in hardware database and physical information for CPU, motherboard, hard disks, optical drives, chipset and much more. It can display the information on-screen, print it, or save it as a report in various formats including HTML, CSV and XML. The built in diagnostics module can help you find potential problems. AIDA32 offers support for ADO/ODBC database connections as well as TCP/IP remote access. Additional features include command-line switches, network audit and audit statistics and network management. An easy to use report wizard allows you to create detailed reports in the format of your choice or save the information to a database. The program is extremely well featured and very nicely done. On top of all, it does not require an install, but runs standalone from its own folder.


From Webattack Link

If you do decide to test its network administration capability please post your results back here for others to review.

Their may be other IT professionals that have tested it already and perhaps may see this and post their results with it.

Dave


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks, Davey, and I will most certainly post a review if I do get to actually test it out in a network situation. In the meantime, I look forward to hearing from anyone who has done this  sassysole


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Belarc and Aida32 both have a place in worthwhile freeware downloads. They compliment each other.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Just for info
Aida32 is now known as Everest, go here
http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/system/fwsysteminfo.html
and scroll down to Everest Home Edition


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ben, I've actually never heard of Belarc prior to joining this forum, but if it is anything like AIDA32, it must be quite good 

sassysole

ps. I use XP Pro but I'm still quite partial to W2K Pro.


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Kath, hope they just changed the name not the program!!
sassysole


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks the same to me
http://www.lavalys.com/products/screenshots.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=4


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sassysole
Belarc has use but not as comprehensive as AIDA. Belarc also requires you to purchase its license for corporate\network use but free for individual.
Both can exist on the same machine allowing you to test its reporting at home.
I use belarc on an individual basis when I repair other machines. Gives me a shorter heads up on what is contained within the unit. If more info is needed then I also run AIDA.

Dave


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

I've just downloaded Everest, it is virtually identical to AIDA, which was good  I will have a look at Belarc too for interests sake.

Off to bed now, will be back tomorrow! Thanks for all the positive response!

sassysole


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have Belarc Advisor, SiSoft Sandra, All 3 versions of Aida, and now Everest. Belarc is perhaps the most user-friendly for the beginner, But Aida/Everest is much more comprehensive and still quite easy to use. I haven't used Sandra for quite some time... I think it has been replaced


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome sassysole.

I think the free Everest is like the free AIDA32 - Personal System Information 3.93 so you will not get the things in the free Aida32 - Enterprise System Information 3.93.


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone have an Everest url handy?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

codecfears
Does this help......
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/everest.html

Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

codecfears said:


> anyone have an Everest url handy?


Here you go.

http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=1


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

As of 330am this morning my assignment on diagnostic tools was completed woohooo!!!!! Felt like I wrote War and Peace!!! Now I'm doing another one on providing one to one instruction (it never ends!). 

Have a great day, everyone!

sassysole


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sassysole


> Now I'm doing another one on providing one to one instruction (it never ends!).


If our learning ever ends then we have become closed minded or passed on to another plain of existence. Currently I prefer learning!  

Dave


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

Why yes it does. Thank you Davey. Thank you HeWee Too


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome codecfears.

He hee, Davey you got the link first because I took to long I see.


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

Davey, I have just gone back to study after 19 years of working, so I'm thrilled to be in this new plain of existence! Haven't felt this motivated in years, must be the cobwebs in my brain finally disappearing! So wasn't really complaining.. well maybe a little!! sassysole.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee well said sassysole.


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

ta hewee!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee you are a sassy one.


----------



## sassysole (Aug 29, 2004)

lol I might take that as a compliment!!!!!

Have a wonderful day


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your a smart one too sassy. 

You have a good day also sassy.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the more recent link,Hewee. Followed Davey's and got to a blank wall, well, an inoperative site. Have used Belarc Advisor for some years. Stll find it useful, but this looks to be much more comprehensive. Again, thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome mach.


----------

